# Isle of Wight



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Anyone got any idea where I am likely to get the best price for a crossing in April, please.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Try Red Funnel they do a 5nights camping and crossing for £99 i think


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Having lived on the Island for a number of Years and still have family there it is very rare that you find any or not very good deals from Wightlink. (monopoly etc)

However, I agree with previous post Red Funnel tend to do better pricing

H


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.redfunnel.co.uk/caravanning/

Sharon


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Kipperkid

We're going over for Easter (April 13-18) and Red Funnel have a special offer of £102 for MH plus five nights at one of four sites. Despite charging us £10 extra for travelling on the Thursday before Easter, and another £10 for extra length or height (can't remember which!) it still works out cheaper than booking WITHOUT the five night site fees!

To be honest, we'll probably spend the first night at The Orchards, which is the site we picked, then tour round the island. At least we know we will always have a booked pitch to come back to if needed. Just wish the deal covered any night on any of the four sites, so we could pick and choose as we travelled.

If you're a CC member, log on to their website and under 'news' you'll see another special offer with four other sites at £98 including ferry and site fees. Having checked out these sites via Google, they look like very large, very commercial ones with club houses and entertainment etc which is not our bag at all. But if you've got young children they could be just the ticket.

Have a great time however you travel, and wherever you stay. We went to the IoW for the first time last year and just loved it.


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

Having lived on the Island for nearly 32 years I can't unserstand why you'd think Wightlink as having the 'Monopoly' on solent crossings?
It is in fact Red Funnel that have council shares where as Wighlink last I knew was owned by the Bank of Scotland?

As an Islander I use both services depending on the deals on offer at a given time, although this year I will be buying a book of tickets from Red Funnel. If getting on or of the island during dark hours is a concern, then Wightlink offer a through night service where as Red funnel have 'something like' a 1am, 3am and then 5am and on. Wightlink run through the night more frequent and is used by 99% of mainland airport travellers due to flight delays and missing the Red Funnel service. Nothing worse than being sat at a ferry terminal for hours in the cold when you can see your home town, or holiday destination!!

K.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

We wanted a crossing for longer than 5 nights, so wound up with Wightlink as they actually worked out cheaper for us than Red Funnel


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I am on the IOW at this time, and I paid £71. for an open ticket.
You can get it cheaper if you use their Nightflyer service about £52. I think.
This is using Wightlink.
Eddie


----------

